

Show HN: Let your website visitors view images in fullscreen/lightbox - pocha
http://codelearn-org.github.io/bootstrap-img-lightbox-tooltip/

======
Geee
A while ago there was actually better lightbox / pop-up solution presented on
HN, called magnific popup: <http://dimsemenov.com/plugins/magnific-popup/>

See the thread: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5643801>

------
daman3456
Isn't this how all lightboxes work? Isn't this extremely common?

~~~
jckt
To be fair it's one of the better ones. But yes, I have no idea how this
reached the front page. This is like every other lightbox I've seen.

~~~
pocha
I am not sure about the other plugins, but this is how it is different from
the parent plugin (ref - <https://github.com/jbutz/bootstrap-lightbox>)

1\. The parent plugin could attach to one element through the HTML changes.
The JS change - you need to explicitly bind the lightbox to click event. In
the current plugin - you do not need to edit any of the existing HTML. Just
add one line of JS to view all the images (or probably a select few) in
Lightbox on the page.

2\. While providing this feature, it might not be evident to the user that
clicking on the image shows it inside Lightbox. Hence the tooltip.

~~~
jckt
Yes, that was actually unfair of me to say that it's almost like every other
lightbox. At the time I was thinking about something like this
<http://leandrovieira.com/projects/jquery/lightbox/>, which I've used before.
It too doesn't require you to do some major HTML surgery.

After re-reading the OP it seems like I should try it out next time I need to
use a lightbox, though.

~~~
pocha
Probably I was too quick to create the plugin :). The link you mentioned is
pretty much doing what I am doing except for the tooltip part.

I think I just took the parent plugin handicap & fixed it. But guess Jquery
plugin is already doing it the way I am doing it.

Thanks for pointing.

------
porker
I don't get this - where is the fullscreen mode? To me it's displaying just
like any other lightbox.

On the subject of lightboxes, anyone seen a good alternative for use on mobile
devices? Responsive designs need something so that on a phone they still
aren't using the good 'ol lightbox script that works well on desktop...

~~~
pocha
Full-screen could actually be mis-leading. I meant Lightbox only. The original
Lightbox plugin does resize the image to fit the screen, but probably all
Lightboxes work like that.

------
ricardobeat
> For a long time we kept on searching for 'Jquery plugin to view images full
> screen'. There were no good matches.

Like they had the time to examine 52412 lightbox plugins and decide there were
no matches...

Unheap has a good selection: <http://www.unheap.com/section/media/dialogs-
lightboxes/>

------
BaconJuice
Was looking for something just like this. Very cool, Thanks for sharing!

~~~
pocha
Thanks. Just be careful of the hacks & see they dont break anything existing
on your website.

If you are using Bootstrap Lightbox separately - make sure the other lightbox
div id dont conflict with 'demoLightbox'

------
beforebeta
maybe it's just me but there seems to be a bug when viewing this on the ipad.
I clicked on an image and could not figure out how to close the full screen
preview. Just something you should look into.

